# [solved] =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5 build failed

## frank_tireur

Hallo Gemeinde,

bei dem versuch eclipse-sdk über portage zu installieren, scheitert die Installation am im Titel genannten xjavac. Leider werde ich im Netzt nicht so richtig fündig, an was es liegen könnte.

java-check-environment liefert keinen Fehler.

emerge -v =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5

```
ikkaku ~ # emerge -v =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5  0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5

 * xjavac-20041208.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * CPV:  dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Using: icedtea6-bin

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking xjavac-20041208.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/work

 * Applying xjavac-ibm-1_5.patch ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Applying xjavac-more-vendors.patch ...                                                                                                       [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/work/xjavac-20041208 ...

Rewriting attributes

Rewriting ./build.xml

 * Disabling all optional ANT_TASKS

Buildfile: /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/work/xjavac-20041208/build.xml

BUILD FAILED

/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/work/xjavac-20041208/build.xml:4: The following error occurred while executing this line:

jar:file:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar!/org/apache/tools/ant/antlib.xml:1: Premature end of file.

Total time: 0 seconds

 * ERROR: dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5 failed:

 *   eant failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4305:  Called eant 'jar' '-Dclasspath=/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-bootstrap.jar'

 *   environment, line  892:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5'.

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=icedtea6-bin  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/icedtea6-bin-1.8.1"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER="javac"

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/work/xjavac-20041208'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5:

 * ERROR: dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5 failed:

 *   eant failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4305:  Called eant 'jar' '-Dclasspath=/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-launcher.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant-bootstrap.jar'

 *   environment, line  892:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ant ${antflags} "${@}" || die "eant failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5/work/xjavac-20041208'

```

emerge --info =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5

```
ikkaku ~ # emerge --info =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.35-reiser4-r5 i686)

=================================================================

                        System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.35-reiser4-r5-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_2000+-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 13 Sep 2010 10:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://192.168.187.10/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/frank_tireur"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bzip2 ccache cleartype cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri fam fortran gallium gdbm gpm iconv java mmx mmxext modules mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session sse ssl sysfs tcpd truetype unicode vim-syntax x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Danke fürs lesen.

Edit: Titel auf solved gesetztLast edited by frank_tireur on Thu Sep 16, 2010 9:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## JoHo42

Hi frank_tireuer,

schau mal hier:

emerge -s ant

Da gibt es was mit java und ant. Installiere das mal und versuche es nochmal.

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob das die Lösung ist, aber beim entpacken eines Java Files bricht der ab:

jar:file:/usr/share/ant-core/lib/ant.jar!/org/apache/tools/ant/antlib.xml:1: Premature end of file

Jörg

----------

## frank_tireur

Hallo Jörg,

danke für die Antwort. Die liste mit emerge -s ant ist ziemlich lang und ich weiß auch nicht welches packet ich wählen sollte.

Was mich auch irritiert, ist das ! in deiner erwähnenten Zeile. Ich kenne das eigentlich als Zeichen für die Negation. 

Was ich noch versucht habe: Installation von sun-jdk und den eclipse-compiler. Funktionieren beide, brachte aber keine Änderung für xjavac.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo Sebastian

Hab =dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5 hier mal mit deinen CFLAGS und CXXFLAGS unter sun-jdk-1.6.0.21 gebaut, das ginge hier einwandfrei durch

Hast du evtl. noch java Pakete auf dem System die mit älteren Java Versionen gebaut wurden? (zb 1.4 oder 1.5)

Wenn ja, dann sollte es vermutlich klappen wenn du die alle mal deinstallierst und dann neu baust

Ich denke die meisten ließen sich mit einem 

```
emerge -avC $(qlist -IC java)
```

 schon erwischen  :Wink: 

----------

## frank_tireur

Hallo Josef.95,

```
emerge -avC $(qlist -IC java)
```

habe ich durchgeführt und auch vorischtshalber auch die distfiles gelöscht. Dann habe ich folgendes ausgeführt.

```
emerge -1 xjavac
```

und es schlägt leider immer noch fehl.

Schade, dass das nicht geklappt hat, Josef. Danke für deine Bemühung.

Zumindest weiß ich jetzt, wie die Meldung zustande kommt. Ich weiß inzwischen, dass die .jar ein Archiv ist und habe sie deshalb mal entpackt. Die antlib.xml existiert zwar, aber sie ist leer. Ich denke dass dort benötigte Informationen geholt werden, die schlicht nicht vorhanden sind. Dadurch ergibt sich klar der Fehler. Aber wieso ist die Datei leer?

Sebastian

Edit: Tippfehler in emerge

----------

## frank_tireur

so, jetzt geht es.  :Smile: 

Ursache war ein defektes Dateisystem, dass ich angelegt hatte für /var/tmp/portage das auf einer zweiten Platte lag.

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima...!

Magst du dann evtl. noch ein [solved] oder [gelöst] Präfix vor den Thread Titel setzen?!

(dies ist möglich indem man den ersten Beitrag bearbeitet)

----------

